# Central Arkansas



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Open first series. Triple with two retired in and around some trees and flier shot on the left in an open field tight and slightly short of the middle bird. Consistent rain and water running between the right and middle guns. Dogs are having a hard time with either or both of the retired guns. Shot middle right flier. Lots of answers.


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone have callbacks to the last series of Amateur?


----------



## Dan Coleman (May 24, 2013)

Open results of any kind?


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

only know Jimmie Darnell won the open with Bella. Bella also got a 4th in the am 

Q results 
1st 13 Phillie O\H Erin O'Brien
2nd 14 trip h trey o Tory topping
3rd 5 Avery o/H Judy Aycock 
4th 20 oh Jim Stevenson
RJ 22 Tex oh Dee Garrison 
Jama 10, 19, 30


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Erin Obrien and Phillie won the Q!!! This is Phillie's second Q win. She ran an awesome water blind that a lot of the rest of us failed. Congrats to Erin


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Jimmie Darnell has won 2 Opens in 2 weeks with 2 different dogs!! Both of the dogs belong to Mark Breashears. That man has one talented group of girls. Hard work and long hours sure have paid off for Jimmie. Congrats to both Jimmie and Mark.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone know the other placements for the Open?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

1st Bella
2nd pebbles
3rd boo
4th pink
rj- juice


----------



## bknight (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats to team wild wings! Also big congrats to trey lawerance & tory topping on Q 2nd!


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Derby results:

1st - #27 o/h Robby Bickley
2nd - #4 o/h Sylvia McClure
3rd - #19 h Tim Milligan / o Mike Westfall
4th - #24 h Marcy Wright / o Ted Shih
RJ - #21 o/h Sylvia McClure
Jams - 2, 3, 8, 11, 13, 17, 18, 23, 28, 30, 31, 32


Qualifying results:

1st - #13 o/h Erin O'Brien
2nd - #14 h Trey Lawrence / o Tory Topping
3rd - #5 o/h Judy Aycock
4th - #20 o/h Jim Stevenson 
RJ - #22 o/h Dee Garrison
Jams - 10, 19, 30


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Gwen Jones said:


> Erin Obrien and Phillie won the Q!!! This is Phillie's second Q win. She ran an awesome water blind that a lot of the rest of us failed. Congrats to Erin


BIG congrats to my good friend Erin! Hugs from Alaska!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Erin O'Brien said:


> only know Jimmie Darnell won the open with Bella. Bella also got a 4th in the am
> 
> Q results
> 1st 13 Phillie O\H Erin O'Brien
> ...


Hahahaah! I just txtd you this thread before I noticed you already posted! Congrats Miss QA2!!!


----------



## BoilerMan1812 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats on the win Erin!!! Lia is proud of sister Phillie!!!


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Gwen, Mary, and Travis! We had a great weekend. Always fun to run with Phillie, she's an awesome teammate.


----------



## MBoley (Mar 9, 2015)

congrats to all who placed


----------

